# OxyClean



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

I've used it on other things, but used it on some yellowed white shirts yesterday. WOW!! White, white, white! I'm hooked.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

OxyClean rocks!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Pinemead, how many days did you soak the pillowslips in the OxyClean?


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

ELOCN, I didn't use it on pillowslips, just shirts, but I would think soaking for a day in OxyClean then washing them with detergent and OxyClean together should do the trick.


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

I need to get me some of that OxyClean. Does anyone have experience using it with carpet stains?


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

I have been wanting to get some of this too. I keep forgetting when I am in a store to even look for it.


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

jmtinmi, I don't know specifically about carpet stains, but I DO know that it worked wonders (along with a brand new microfiber washcloth) at getting dried blood out of the velour seats in my car.

Oh, the blood? It's DH's turn to drive to Pool tournament, so he takes my car. One of the guys riding with him, runs into ex girlfriend who punches him and gives him bloody nose. Everyone in car knows he's bleeding, no one notices he splatters it all over the back of the drivers seat and all over the door when he gets in...

Anyway, it had been there over a week before I found it and I was furious! But it all came out! And they quit taking my car to pool tournaments!


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Too funny! That should be the next commercial!


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

LOL! Maybe I should write them and see if they are interested in my story!


----------

